# Some of my hens



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 14 hens- 3 tetras , 3 red sex links, 2 silkies, 6 Easter eggers









One of my tetras
















The front one is one of my EE


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Not all are laying, out of 14 only 6 possibly are

The EE 's are not laying The only ones that are are the 2 new black ones i got in October and they lay blue and green.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

That's a beautiful EE.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice group of birds. I had to look up Tetras since I've never heard of them. I guess that one slipped by me since they've been bred in Hungary for 40 years.

Do the birds in the cages have outside time?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The birds in cages were pics from the woman i got them from before i picked them up, all the hens roam my yard and have a coop .

I thought the tetras were a new mix breed?

They and my RSL are awesome layers .









The coop is in front of the shed and this is their yard while I'm at work. Once i get home they have access to the entire acre.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lovely ladies you have! Your pup looks like my Lily who watches over my girls.  Lily is really super about keeping guard for them and keeping them safe.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw a comment when I was researching the tetras that said they were bred specifically for TSC. That didn't quite sit right with me so I kept looking. That's when I found they're originally from Hungary. 

Looks like you've got a pretty good set up there for them. I'm confused, is the shed part of their coop? It looks like the one that says co-op chicks is 8X4 which means its a bit tight for that many birds.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The shed is not part of the coop...we just built it next to it for wind protection.

I am not sure the dimensions, i can fit nicely inside with the chickens all on their roosts as i go inside to clean it every day.. It could be 8x4 . They only sleep in there as they have a huge yard they free range in during the day. We are building a bigger coop on the other side of the property soon , as i cant add any more hens until the bigger coop is made , then I'll have two coops to use


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Tsc had a ton of them last year, they sold out like mad. They are great layers and very friendly too, which is super helpful.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks 7chicks, she is great with all my critters and loves the hens. My other dog isnt so its nice to have one that is safe around critters


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sadie hanging in the coop when it was being built


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Better view of the coop, it has a covered area so the hens are protected against wind and snow and rain that has a door that opens to the yard. The door is locked at night and i open it in the morning to keep predators out


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Maryellen, those are lovely pictures. You need to submit them to the photo contest that is being held here.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Awww thank you!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Maryellen,Love your coop and all of it. Your chickens are really pretty. Sometimes it's hard to tell black chickens apart at least for me it is. Your black chicken reminds me of my black Copper maran. They look a lot alike, identical to me. I also have three red sex-links and you're right, they are laying machines. So is my buff Orpington. She lays an egg every day practically every day I never notice her missing any and sometimes she lays a huge egg. Biggest eggs I've ever seen for sure. I agree also you should have your coop in the photo contests.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you Sswanee!
Luckily all my black hens are easy to telll apart , they are all different kinds and make it easy


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I think your coop is adorable! Be sure and take pictures as you build the new one. I LOVE progression threads.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love your EEs. I have six and I am keeping my fingers crossed that when they start laying I will get a blue or green eggs. My summer would be complete if my hydrangea bloomed and I got a colored egg lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Chicken mommy, I think it depends what you have for EEs. I have a barred rock EE and a White Leghorn EE and thr WLEE lays a blue every day and the B.R.EE lays a blue egg that sometimes I almost have to look in the light to see whether it's green or blue. I hope you get a blue egg or a green egg. I have another EE that I am not sure what she is and she lays an egg that looks pink a lot of times.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Maryellen. The first picture that you have of your EE the EE is almost identical to mine except mine is not as sleek as yours. My hen has 4 chicks right now that are 3 weeks old. My broody wants to be that way all the time. She has two sets of chicks that are 11 weeks apart. I hope she gets this idea out of her head pretty soon. She is a great mom though.
I have a question for you, I read your post a lot and you seem to be knowledgeable of chickens so do you know anything about why a rooster Would stock the egg Nest when the chickens are laying? I've never had a rooster before so I don't know their habits. He's being disruptive, so he just sits there stalking them. He wouldn't leave until I made him leave and he is discouraging my chickens from laying also. One was in there in her same spot every day and then another one moved in and they both were in and out because he was pestering them, do you have any idea what that's all about.? I'd appreciate any suggestions or ideas you might have on that. Thanks


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi sswanee, I don't have roosters so I can't help you 
I don't have much knowledge I am new to chickens but thank you anyway
Maybe if you make a new post someone more knowledgeable can help?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I suspect your roo is young, right? He might be in need of a timeout until he matures a bit more. He might end up being one that needs to be rehomed if he continues with the behavior.


----------



## joly_bee (May 26, 2015)

That's a beautiful

รวดเร็ว ฉับไว รู้ลึก รู้จริง เรื่องฟุตบอลได้ที่นี่ ผลบอลสด


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Robin, yes My roo is young. He's 24 weeks old.he has only done that one time so I don't know what was going on but he was real strange that day.thanks for replying, and he might be going down the road anyway. I'm not supposed to have roosters either but I made it a no Crow collar for him and itreally works great. I thought it would be fun to see what color of chick or egg I would be able to get out of him if he bred one of myother chickens. I'm already over my limit though and I need to start thinning out. Some of my pulletsts are still young and I'm not sure that a couple of them aren't roosters. I also have a few other chicks that are just babies, like 2 weeks and 3 that will be 4 weeks. I've actually been real lucky. I had 10 chicks that I got from incubating and I sold five and kept five,the ones that I liked and I knew that two of the chicks I sold were roosters and out of the five that I kept only one turned out to be a Roo. So that was a pretty lucky thing for me. The four I have that are pullets are laying blue and green and almost a pink color of eggs. There are Americana mixes.


----------

